# Maybe she was just born with it... or Maybe it's Maybelline



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao. Here's the old gal I've been helpin' out


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

lol she's kinda cute in a beached walrus kinda way lol  sorry but she is kinda funny cute


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> lol she's kinda cute in a beached walrus kinda way lol  sorry but she is kinda funny cute


lmfao No need to appologise. Doug and I joke around with each other that she has a face only a mother can love. She's such a good girl with great spirits... she's not self concious at all! haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute I love bulldogs. I just wanna squish her little face.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HOLY MOLY. lol. Shes so ugly shes cute!!! Are you fostering her??


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww what an adorable little girl! She doesn't look toooooo overweight, mostly around her belly. If you just feed her a normal amount of food and exercise her a bit she might lose a few more pounds, but she might put on muscle and end up weighing more lol. Her poor little legs look so painfully curved, my heart goes out to her. Do you give her salmon oil? Her poor coat looks dry, probably from her previously poor diet.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wait, was that my mother in law? Noo way too cute - Yay for UGA doggies!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

kg420 said:


> Cute I love bulldogs. I just wanna squish her little face.


lmfao you should see her little face prune up when i pull out the wipes to clean her wrinkles!



mygirlmaile said:


> HOLY MOLY. lol. Shes so ugly shes cute!!! Are you fostering her??


Yes, kinda. I'm getting her better for my aunt.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmfao you should see her little face prune up when i pull out the wipes to clean her wrinkles!
> 
> Yes, kinda. I'm getting her better for my aunt.


Hahaha Thrall hates having his wrinkles cleaned, we have to his face first because he hates it, but he knows if he's a good boy (and even if he isnt lol) he will get his butt wiped, which he loves.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> Awww what an adorable little girl! She doesn't look toooooo overweight, mostly around her belly. If you just feed her a normal amount of food and exercise her a bit she might lose a few more pounds, but she might put on muscle and end up weighing more lol. Her poor little legs look so painfully curved, my heart goes out to her. Do you give her salmon oil? Her poor coat looks dry, probably from her previously poor diet.


I'm hoping that's the case, we can build her muscles back up...she can use those to move a lot better than the fat! Oh yeah, when she lays on her side she's got a preggo belly lmfao. Yes, her legs are very painful for her. I have been giving her Fish oil 2x a day. She was veeeery dry when we first got her here... coat and skin, she was flaking more than a snow storm.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> Hahaha Thrall hates having his wrinkles cleaned, we have to his face first because he hates it, but he knows if he's a good boy (and even if he isnt lol) he will get his butt wiped, which he loves.


lmfao that little pervert! As the days go by she's getting a little more and more stubborn... she's starting to think she can out waddle me and belines it to hide behind a chair, and turns her face. The first few days she would just sit there.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwww she's super cute! i would snuggle her! she doesn't look too discolored, the feet need some work, but she can bounce back from that


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I think that with your tlc she is going to make a great turn-around, seems like most of her ailments are mostly an issue of upkeep. So many people fail to realize how much work goes into a regular dog, let alone one with the issues of an EB. My stepdad is always jealous of everyone petting and cuddling my dogs, and running the other way when his dog goes near them. I told him that my dogs dont just make themselves cuddle ready. When you have a dog that has been neglected for a long time, its so hard to get them in a routine. My stepdads dog wont let you brush him, and hates baths, I have tried to clean him up, but its just so hard and he fights and bites, with my stepdad acting like i;m killing him (I actually had nightmares), I give you major kudos.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> I think that with your tlc she is going to make a great turn-around, seems like most of her ailments are mostly an issue of upkeep. So many people fail to realize how much work goes into a regular dog, let alone one with the issues of an EB. My stepdad is always jealous of everyone petting and cuddling my dogs, and running the other way when his dog goes near them. I told him that my dogs dont just make themselves cuddle ready. When you have a dog that has been neglected for a long time, its so hard to get them in a routine. My stepdads dog wont let you brush him, and hates baths, I have tried to clean him up, but its just so hard and he fights and bites, with my stepdad acting like i;m killing him (I actually had nightmares), I give you major kudos.


The funny thing is, that it's not too much of a hastle if you keep it up. A baby wipe, triming some nails, and watching the diet. Shouldn't be a big issue I would think!!!! Yeah, I've definitely helped a few of those out...well.. neela is like that in all honesty, not so much biting, but she HATES baths,... we give them fairly regularly, but she just doesn't get OVER it lmfao. I litterally have to tie her to my carport which is fixed to a cement foundation lmfao.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> The funny thing is, that it's not too much of a hastle if you keep it up. A baby wipe, triming some nails, and watching the diet. Shouldn't be a big issue I would think!!!! Yeah, I've definitely helped a few of those out...well.. neela is like that in all honesty, not so much biting, but she HATES baths,... we give them fairly regularly, but she just doesn't get OVER it lmfao. I litterally have to tie her to my carport which is fixed to a cement foundation lmfao.


To me, Thrall's upkeep is just natural, I have a routine. But once you let them go for a while it gets scary. My stepdads dog has long hair, it's matted in places, which i try to cut out, but he hates it and screams (he's a drama queen), then my stepdad acts like im killing his dog. He cant be bathed until I remove the mats...he smells and is totally gross. Ever since we got our dogs, my stepdad decided his previously outside dog was an inside one. I'm gonna take a page from your book and try to clean him up this week


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> To me, Thrall's upkeep is just natural, I have a routine. But once you let them go for a while it gets scary. My stepdads dog has long hair, it's matted in places, which i try to cut out, but he hates it and screams (he's a drama queen), then my stepdad acts like im killing his dog. He cant be bathed until I remove the mats...he smells and is totally gross. Ever since we got our dogs, my stepdad decided his previously outside dog was an inside one. I'm gonna take a page from your book and try to clean him up this week


Good deal  What kinda dog does your dad have? I would muzzle him if he's the nippy sort. if he has much of a snout you can tie a bandana around his nose if you don't have anyone to help you hold him. As far as nail trimming goes if he hates that... I have Doug pick the dog up have his head under one arm (so he can't see and his hind legs behind the other so he can squirm at first but his legs will be dangling and have zero leverage to yank, and you can sit on your butt and see all the way under the dogs nail. We do this for my grandmas dogs... My grandpa used to do their nails, and he would get the quick every darn time so the dogs are TERRIFIED to get their nails done in the regular way.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Good deal  What kinda dog does your dad have? I would muzzle him if he's the nippy sort. if he has much of a snout you can tie a bandana around his nose if you don't have anyone to help you hold him. As far as nail trimming goes if he hates that... I have Doug pick the dog up have his head under one arm (so he can't see and his hind legs behind the other so he can squirm at first but his legs will be dangling and have zero leverage to yank, and you can sit on your butt and see all the way under the dogs nail. We do this for my grandmas dogs... My grandpa used to do their nails, and he would get the quick every darn time so the dogs are TERRIFIED to get their nails done in the regular way.


The lifting up for nail trimming is GREAT! I'm gonna have to try that, I usually just trim my guys nails wherever, they don't really care lol. His dog is an Australian Shepherd. He's really old (14 they say, I think 13) so my stepdad thinks that anything we do is gonna kill him, he wont even let me look at his nails, I assume they are long though. I actually feel guilty for hating this dog so much, but my stepdad never house trained him, so he goes where ever, and then my stepdad blames my dogs. Lady loves pottying outside so much she goes out EVERY time any other dog goes out, and she squeezes something out, I doubt there is anything left in there for her to do inside lol. I'm not much of a groomer, so he will look funny, but I'll try to get some before and after pics.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> The lifting up for nail trimming is GREAT! I'm gonna have to try that, I usually just trim my guys nails wherever, they don't really care lol. His dog is an Australian Shepherd. He's really old (14 they say, I think 13) so my stepdad thinks that anything we do is gonna kill him, he wont even let me look at his nails, I assume they are long though. I actually feel guilty for hating this dog so much, but my stepdad never house trained him, so he goes where ever, and then my stepdad blames my dogs. Lady loves pottying outside so much she goes out EVERY time any other dog goes out, and she squeezes something out, I doubt there is anything left in there for her to do inside lol. I'm not much of a groomer, so he will look funny, but I'll try to get some before and after pics.


Oh yeah, that Aussie I "rescued" last year... he had matts out the wazzooo, he was nippy as well, but my girlfriend Jenny came over and helped me... being a vet tech she knows how to wrangle those puppers lmfao. Your silly dad, the dog has been an outside dog all his life, he doesn't know the difference between inside and outside.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She looks like she has quite a personality! Cute!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol lil mc fatty


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I see where the bowed legs come from now


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

She is so ugly she's almost cute lol. Glad she has you to get her better.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> She looks like she has quite a personality! Cute!


Haha yeah, she's sure full of personality. She's got such determination, and positive out look on life dispite what God has done to her!



Marty said:


> I see where the bowed legs come from now


Haha!!!! This dog is the only bowed legs you'll find on my yard Marty!... I can't speak for everyone else though! lmfao



SnoopsMomma said:


> She is so ugly she's almost cute lol. Glad she has you to get her better.


I'm glad she's fallen into my hands too. I'll tell mable the cute part, not the ugly, I want to keep building on her Ego!


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Gotta love that face!!! What is the scale tipping at there???????


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Jcd how's Bello?! She's weighing in at 47.7 pounds right now, two pounds less than when I got her. I have the hardest time logging in over there at DF... I always have to do some funky stuff with my email.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Hey Jcd how's Bello?! She's weighing in at 47.7 pounds right now, two pounds less than when I got her. I have the hardest time logging in over there at DF... I always have to do some funky stuff with my email.


Really? I never have a problem. You should do exactly the same as you do here to get on?

Bello is great. I just posted a thread here a few minutes ago with his Mommy.

Talk to ya soon.............jcd


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Mahahahahaha, I like her teef they remind me of a chompyosaurus rex


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, on July 27th Mable passed away in her sleep while doug was home and I was at work. What I can say for her behalf is that over the last year and a half mable has been the most comfortable since she was a 2 or 3. It breaks my heart, that she's gone. She was one of the best dogs I've ever had the opportunity to own. She ran our home and was the boss of all of the other dogs on the yard. She had the heart, determination of a true bulldog. She proved many many people wrong about her fight for life.:rain::angel:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So sorry, Shana! Love you! RIP Mable!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, on July 27th Mable passed away in her sleep while doug was home and I was at work. What I can say for her behalf is that over the last year and a half mable has been the most comfortable since she was a 2 or 3. It breaks my heart, that she's gone. She was one of the best dogs I've ever had the opportunity to own. She ran our home and was the boss of all of the other dogs on the yard. She had the heart, determination of a true bulldog. She proved many many people wrong about her fight for life.:rain::angel:


OMG I am so sorry! RIP Mable


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You gave her the best last year any dog could hope for. RIP Mable.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP. Im happy to hear that you gave her the best last year of her life.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh I am glad you were there when she needed it. RIP and I hope you heart feels better soon.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

RIP, Mable. I'm sure she appreciated your efforts in the last year and a half, Shana.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Watchew talkin bout Willis









Bahahaha she looks sweet though


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SO sorry for your loss Shana, what a doll she was love her wrinkly head . She was lucky to have you in her life for the last while.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sorry chica, you really did make her life so much better those last years, love mable she was an awesome old gal


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

R.I.P.

FROM 1 BULLDOG TO ANOTHER...










W LOVE, 
PRINCE KNUCKLES


----------

